

Atomic Commit In SQLite - edw519
http://www.sqlite.org/atomiccommit.html

======
mullr
I attended a presentation by Dr. Hipp about the internals of SQLite a few
years ago. I came away very impressed by his work and understanding quite a
bit more about databases.

